# Naturopath?



## Jamie780 (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen a Naturopathic Doctor for DP? Do you think it would help att all?


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

no never but have had many mri test and blood work and nothing also got my eyes checked and went to heart specialist


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

I've worked closely with a naturopath who put me on a path of organic diet/detox which ultimately cured my DP. Please read my post on How I beat DP for more details. I really encourage you to go see a naturopath/alternative medicine doctor.

Good luck.
Mila


----------

